# Hello and Moin Moin



## pilaski (2 Sep. 2015)

ich denke das ich mich in solch einem tollen forum schnell reinfuchse werde und euch etwas wiedergeben kann... freu mich schon drauf :WOW:


----------



## Schweizer (2 Sep. 2015)

(nochmals) Willkommen und viel Spaß


----------



## General (2 Sep. 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Sep. 2015)

Ahoi hoi


----------



## Hehnii (3 Sep. 2015)

Wir freuen uns auch und fuchs Dich mal rein hier.


----------

